# Light The Star



## Swtbrat (Dec 21, 2007)

There are lots of Christmas Games on this site but Light My Star is my Favorite. :roll: 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.xmasfun.dk/christmasgames/playonline/light-the-star/christmastree.php">http://www.xmasfun.dk/christmasgames/pl ... astree.php</a><!-- m -->


Brat!


----------



## Mike (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds nice, although it doesn't work for me.


----------



## Swtbrat (Dec 21, 2007)

The link and game work for me so can't determine the problem.  
Sorry Mike!

Brat!


----------



## eddiezahra (Dec 21, 2007)

didn't work for me, then it froze my comp. lol


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

ya gotta have java and flash updated probably


----------

